
Apple Wins EU Import Ban on Samsung Galaxy Tab - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_wins_eu_import_ban_on_samsung_galaxy_tab/
======
michaelpinto
Believe it or not I think this is a bad thing for Apple — competition leads to
innovation, and I think we're still in the early days of this technology. My
bet is that Apple fears Android turning into Windows, but since mobile is so
consumer centric I think that really gives them a leg up.

